# Which rack to place the meat for smoking



## backpacker048 (Jun 5, 2016)

I'm a brand new "newbie" to this smoking' business and have a basic question.  If I'm only smoking one piece of meat, such as a london broil, where do I place it in the smoker - top rack, middle rack, bottom rack?///  I have a 30" electric Masterbuilt with a front door and 4 racks.

Thanks,

Backpacker048


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 6, 2016)

I usually put it on the middle rack of a vertical smoker.

Al


----------

